# Sticky  Link to FDA Food Recall History



## doodlebug

This is a list of all Pet and Animal food recalls back to 2007.

Animal and Veterinary Recalls Archive


----------



## doodlebug

Primal recalls one lot of frozen raw cat food for low thiamine.

Primal Pet Foods Voluntarily Recalls A Single Lot of Raw Frozen Cat Food


----------

